# Severe pain with Clomid-Also have endometriosis



## melbel (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Girls

This is my 1st month on Clomid (50mg) and this week has just been the worst for me.Since i started taking it (days 2-5) i've had all kinds of stomach pains alternating between a weird feeling that i can only describe as feeling like someone had their hand in my tummy stirring it around to really sharp pains in my ovaries and hips.I'm used to pain as was diagnosed with endo quite a few years ago & have had numerous operations to treat it so have just plodded on and had the grin and bear it attiude.However this week leading up to ovulation has been horrific, the pain has been unbearable.By Tuesday i was unable to walk as the pain was so bad & by Tuesday eve i was at screaming point and completely immobile.I've got mediaction to deal with my endo pain but as TTC i'm really trying to not use unless I absolutely cannot cope anymore.So I took a combination of Tramadol & Oramorph on Tues which still didn't ease the pain at all.I know that Clomid can cause problems if you had endometriosis & i've had so much surgery on my ovaries (both have been reconstructed previously) they are scarred from the op's and the nerves surronding them are all haywire fron all the  surgery and if Clomid stimulates the ovaries i thought i might get some pain but not as bad as what it was.
I was sent straight to hospital by my GP on wed & there are no cysts it was just because i had ovulated. My gynae has suggested decreasing the dose to 25mg next month & see how i get on. 
It has finally started to ease off and now everything inside just feels very sore & tender.Exactly how i have felt when my endo has been at it's worst.
Additionally   was impossible, there was no way i could.I'm embarressed to say that I made DF 'do his thing' & we used a syringe to deposit it (i'm so embarressed and sad about this  ).
So has anyone else had severe pain like this? Anyone else been put on 25mg?I'm gonna give it a go on 25mg next month that's all I can do I suppose.
Any advice would be great.
Thanks, Mel


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Sorry cant offer any advice only that when i ovulated my ovaries felt like someone had punched them so clomid was obviously doing its job  

See how you get on next month with a lower dose.

Good luck for this month  

nikki xx


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi
I was taking clomid last month and was on the 50mg (I am doing IUI) and did have a lot of stomach pains and I also have really bad endo and have had a lot of ops.  I am now on 75mg of clomid and the pain is much worse - both my ovaries feel like they have been punched all night.  I am trying to just take it easy and not take my pain killers.  I did speak to my doc and he said it was ok to take my usual - dihydracoedine (not sure on spelling) with cocodamol and tramadol together which is a fair mix.  Think I would be getting yourself fully checked out and try the lower dosage.  My DH and I are going to try the syringe option as well as bms is so painful.  Dont suppose you could PM me about the practicalities of it!!  We arent too sure how to go about it properly!!

Hope your feelign better
Elizabeth x


----------



## vella49 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi ,
      this was also my first month on clomid 50g, also had endo and also had an hcg injection and yes i had bad pain on one side. when i spoke to the hospital they said it was pretty normal!!!!
anyway hope your feeling better , youre not alone.

sara


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hiya,

I just wanted to say keep an eye on the pains cos clomid, sadly, can make endo worse or aggravate it and choccy cysts if youve had them too. are you having tracking scans?

I took it for 3 months and got a big cyst and came off of it after 5 mths. I think if it makes you ovulate it will make your ovaries a bit sore.

good luck    
Jo xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

HI

I too have endo, PCOS and a large choccy cyst and have been in a lot of pain whilst on Clomid, done 4 cycles of 50mg and 1 of 100mg, now having a break for a month or so as last month pain was awful.  I thought it was just me.  TMI sex is also very painful, sometimes I'm crying in pain, don't know whether to go to the drs or wait until I see my cons again, but thats not till the end of Jan.  any suggestions?

Good luck to you all

Lins
xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Lins,  BMS was painful for me too.    not v helpful when TTC is it!  I would try and ask to see your cons a bit sooner, maybe speak to secretary and go on the cancellation list?? DRs dont really know much about all this on the whole...

good luck.

PS. I used to take PK's just b4 BMS or have a glass of wine!! just an idea...
Jo xx


----------



## melbel (Nov 21, 2006)

Hiya

Yeah I definately ovulated, had 4 follicles of which 3 were viable but unfortunately the dreaded period has arrived & boy its a bad one.Im in bed with wheat bag,painkillers,I'm having difficulty moving about or geting comfortable because of the pain & as if that wasn't bad enough another month of not being pregnant.Really down today,hate my barren body i'm having a little pity part for myself!  
Know I should stay positive but really dont feel like it today.
Mel


----------

